# 2 German Shepards all black (Oxford, MA)



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

craigslist 

2 German Shepards all black (Oxford)

Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-09-23, 8:10AM EDT



I have 2 black german shepards one male 5 years and one female 2 years that unfortnuately I have to get rid of because I am moving. They are really good dogs They must 
go to a good home PLEASE you may take them both or just one you pick. 
I am asking for a small adoption fee of $50.00 each. 
Thanks


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

So sad. How can you have two dogs for that long and just "get rid of" them?


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

I agree. I would bring them with me even if moving to the MOON....


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

this drives me nuts
that would be like giving up your kids 
some people just need not get dogs if they are going to throw them away like trash


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Dawn, I think there are people is this world that would and do just walk away from their kids. If society didn't disapprove I bet you would see more.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

yea I know you are right








How could anyone do that to their animals?
I would rather sleep in the streets before I'd give up Brady


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

Please just remember. Things are getting really tight here for us GSD owners.







Not too many places here will accept pets anymore.


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Is there any way you can adjust other things? I mean, just think about it....they LOVE and adore you guys. Think about what their lives will turn into without you around...

Please re think this. It is just too sad. These dogs look up to you for everything. They shouldn't be punished.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

things are tight for everyone 
I am sorry I don't know everyone's situation 
I feel for the dogs because they are the ones being punished


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

> Quote: *french * Is there any way you can adjust other things? I mean, just think about it....they LOVE and adore you guys. Think about what their lives will turn into without you around...
> 
> Please re think this. It is just too sad. These dogs look up to you for everything. They shouldn't be punished.


I agree 100%. The politic thing is getting stricter by the day!
Remember too. these are not my dogs. My girl is safe here.


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

Here are some reads that are most interesting & will be new for us really soon:
Massachusetts HB 5092  


For MA residents, new legislature VERY concerning!


----------

